# PayPal or Google Wallet



## Rangertrek (Mar 1, 2013)

What payment method do you prefer for your web site transactions?
I have used both with mixed success.  With Google Wallet, the buyer just needs a credit card.  With PayPal the buyer needs an account.
What works best for you?


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 1, 2013)

It's my understanding that a buyer can use PayPal checkout with a credit card even if he does not have a PayPal account.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 1, 2013)

If you don't have a PayPal account you can use your Credit Card, then they give you a choice of creating an account or not. But, you don't have to have an account to use PayPal.


----------



## plantman (Mar 1, 2013)

I have used Pay Pal since it was first introduced with no problems. Not all companys will take either one, but they will take a credit card.  Jim  S


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2013)

No problems with PayPal since I started using them maybe 6 or 8 years ago. No paypal account needed to use a credit card for payment. Most of my sales are paid with paypal and over half of the customers have no paypal account. I just send a paypal invoice and they do the rest.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ttpenman (Mar 1, 2013)

I've only used Paypal with no problems.  How do the fees compare?  Selling on EBAY w/Paypal, the fees really add up.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Boss302 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have both and each works just fine.  Fees are close enough that there's no real difference.  The biggest difference is with PayPal you get your money immediately but you have to wait a day or two for Google funds to be transferred to your bank account.  There are some people that just don't like PayPal, which is why it's nice to have both.


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 1, 2013)

Users do not need a paypal account to use Payal on your site.  What is happening is your paypal website payments are set incorrectly.  

1. Login to your account
2. Go to Profiles link under the My Account Tab
3. Go under Website Payments under Selling Preferences
4. _Paypal account optional._ (this is the setting you need to change)


Change that and you will be good to go.


Now that's for the standard paypal account. If you have the merchant account your users should not leave your site and your cart should be handling the payment process. 


I haven't setup google wallet so I can't really  comment on that.


----------

